# Sanderianum Hybrid



## GaryB (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is a compot of one of my own hybrids, Paphiopedilum Lawless Zauberflöte(Honey x primulinum) x sanderianum. I got one flask from the cross, but the seedlings look nice and husky. In fact, when I picked it up, the guy who does my flasking glanced at it and first thought it was a cattleya cross. You can kinda see why looking at some of the leaves.

The intent was to make an Oberhausens Diamant (primulinum x sanderianum) like cross with the hope that the philippinense (Paph Honey = ( philippinense x primulinum) will lengthen petals and add some darker color.

Hopefully, it will be a quicker bloomer than sanderianum.


----------



## jewel (Jul 16, 2010)

wow!  Those are some husky seedlings! Good work and good luck!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks nice and healthy!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2010)

Great idea -- keep us posted.


----------



## calypso (Jul 17, 2010)

congrats :clap: like a futur winner !


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 17, 2010)

:clap::clap:Congrats!!! Lookin' so good!
How long did it take to get to this point so far?


----------



## GaryB (Jul 17, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap:Congrats!!! Lookin' so good!
> How long did it take to get to this point so far?



I put the pollen on the flower in Feb '08. Patience is definitely a virtue.


----------



## GaryB (Jan 20, 2011)

When the seedlings were deflasked 6 months ago, I wondered how fast the sanderianum hybrid would grow. Since then I read that hybrids with primulimun are pretty fast growers. The photo confirms that it's true. The largest seedling is pushing 4" ls. They will be going into mini-compots (4-6 plants in a 3"pot) this weekend.


----------



## jblanford (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW!! They sure are looking good, keep us posted.... Jim.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 21, 2011)

They're looking good, Gary! :clap: Here's a picture of a similar cross, Paph (Honey x sanderianum), growing in a 3 1/2 inch pot. It will be interesting to see if the extra dose of primulinum changes the flower.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2011)

Ross, that's some display for a 3-1/2" pot!


----------



## ninnin (Jan 21, 2011)

GaryB said:


> When the seedlings were deflasked 6 months ago, I wondered how fast the sanderianum hybrid would grow. Since then I read that hybrids with primulimun are pretty fast growers. The photo confirms that it's true. The largest seedling is pushing 4" ls. They will be going into mini-compots (4-6 plants in a 3"pot) this weekend.



Wow! Thanks for good information.
Congrats.:clap::clap::clap: Good work and good luck!


----------



## GaryB (Jan 21, 2011)

paphreek said:


> It will be interesting to see if the extra dose of primulinum changes the flower.
> 
> [



Very nice flower!

I am hoping for something that looks like the oberhausen's diament below, but with some of the red color that your plant has.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 21, 2011)

Those are some very healthy seedings!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2011)

Great work Gary. At this rate I'm expecting blooms within a year!


----------



## GaryB (Jan 23, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Great work Gary. At this rate I'm expecting blooms within a year!



I was think about that and guessed at about 18 months, which would be 2 years out of flask. That seems awfully fast, but I'd be more than pleased even if they took 2 more years (30 months out of flask).


----------

